# DON JUAN - Departing Bremerhaven on 8/2/2011



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Just got notification from LOGINOUT Munich that my car is going to be on the Don Juan, departing Bremerhaven on 8/2/2011. ETA at Port Hueneme is 8/25/2011. Drop off was on 7/15/2011...a good 2 weeks to get on a cargo vessel. :dunno:

On my previous EDs, I've used vesseltracker.com to keep tabs on the cargo ship. Chime in here if you're also on the DON JUAN!!! We need an ED support group for those with cars on the waters....


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

I dropped off the car 7/26 in frankfurt. As luck would have it, the truck was waiting and they were ready to load my car on. Hopefully I will be on the Don Juan.


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

We are also on the Don Juan! Dropped off in Amsterdam on 7/19.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Just confirmed with BLG. I am on the Don Juan.


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

Anyone keeping tabs on the Don Juan? I forgot to check until just now. It was scheduled to get to Bremerhaven this morning but it seems to be in a holding pattern, doing figure 8s or something like that, about 31 NM outside of the port in the North Sea. My car showed up on the Wallenius site today, and it is waiting in Bremerhaven to be loaded on Don Juan! Man, this is going to be a LONG wait!


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

podge8 said:


> Anyone keeping tabs on the Don Juan? I forgot to check until just now. It was scheduled to get to Bremerhaven this morning but it seems to be in a holding pattern, doing figure 8s or something like that, about 31 NM outside of the port in the North Sea. My car showed up on the Wallenius site today, and it is waiting in Bremerhaven to be loaded on Don Juan! Man, this is going to be a LONG wait!


I looked briefly today too.. looks like the other ships just left the dock according to the blg.de webcam.


----------



## ZDDP1273 (Mar 12, 2011)

My tracking on the Wallenius website says I'll be on the Don Juan as well. Yeahhh!

EDIT: P.S. Does Received at Terminal mean the car is on the ship? Anyone know how to read the status?


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

ZDDP1273 said:


> My tracking on the Wallenius website says I'll be on the Don Juan as well. Yeahhh!
> 
> EDIT: P.S. Does Received at Terminal mean the car is on the ship? Anyone know how to read the status?


Received at Terminal means that Wallenius has taken possession of the car. It will show Loaded on Vessel when it has been put on the ship, as mine is showing as of 18:04:23 this evening (to the second! German precision?). From the looks of the blg.de webcam and marinetraffic.com, the ship is still docked and the back is open, possibly still loading cars. It was a day late, and now they have pushed the ETA to Port Hueneme back one day to August 26th. What's one day, eh?


----------



## ZDDP1273 (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine is now showing "Loaded on Vessel" as well. Just checked this morning. This wait is going to be brutal... But at least I have some way to track it's progress instead of being completely in the dark about it.


----------



## Slave2Miles (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm on the Don Juan as well.. My ED drop off was 7-28 in Frankfurt... 
Going to be one long wait.. :-(


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Slave2Miles said:


> I'm on the Don Juan as well.. My ED drop off was 7-28 in Frankfurt...
> Going to be one long wait.. :-(


it's actually a relatively short wait. my last ED took 10 weeks to get back to me. This one might be within 6 weeks if it gets pass customs quickly.


----------



## ZDDP1273 (Mar 12, 2011)

This wait is brutal.


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

I dropped off my Z4 on 7/20/11.. 13 days to get on a boat.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

supposed to get to Mazanillo, mx tomorrow night so maybe Panama Canal tonight?


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks like it's scheduled for Manzanillo, Panama (not Mexico) tomorrow, which is a port on the Atlantic side of the canal. So after it stops off there, it should be headed through the canal.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

podge8 said:


> Looks like it's scheduled for Manzanillo, Panama (not Mexico) tomorrow, which is a port on the Atlantic side of the canal. So after it stops off there, it should be headed through the canal.


interesting! if you click on Manzanillo in the link under destination, it takes you to Mexico.. I'm pretty sure you're right though. 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...9.57229&centery=9.741036&zoom=10&type_color=7


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like the *Don Juan* is moored & about to enter the Panama canal.










I'm hoping for an early September re-delivery at my dealer...


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

We're in the Panama Canal!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Per marinetraffic.com:

Destination: PORT HUENEME
ETA: 2011-08-26 08:00 (UTC)

Based on previous ED time tables, I think it should clear customs and leave the VDC 7 days after arriving in Port Hueneme. If the 8/26 date is correct, that would push our cars to a 9/1 VDC departure date to our local dealers. Give it a few days after that for us to pick up our cars at the local dealer and those of us in California should be picking up our cars around 9/7....


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

speedjunkie said:


> Per marinetraffic.com:
> 
> Destination: PORT HUENEME
> ETA: 2011-08-26 08:00 (UTC)
> ...


I certainly hope so! But who knows how long Customs will take. I've read some people have had their cars not clear for a week or two! And Labor Day will delay things by a day as well. But here's to hoping for Early September!

Here's a better shot of the Don Juan in the Miraflores locks. After that, the Pacific!


----------



## ZDDP1273 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's so close yet so far!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like the DON JUAN is right outside Ensenada, Mexico. Getting closer folks.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

The Don Juan is heading towards Tacoma, WA now...so all the cars have been officially unloaded at Port Hueneme. Customs clearance, VDC and shipping to our dealers is next.... Please chime in here if you have any updates on your car status. Thanks.


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

Mine says it has been "discharged", which I think means that it has been offloaded and is sitting in the lot next to the port. The next step would be to release to customs, which since it is the weekend, won't happen until Monday at the earliest.  Then how do we track it from there? Because I think after it is released to customs, Wallenius is done and we can't track it from their site anymore. Do we just have to call BMW or our CA to get updates about when it is released from customs? So close, yet so far! At least it's in the same state now...


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

your CA would have status in the system and estimated delivery day.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

podge8 said:


> Mine says it has been "discharged", which I think means that it has been offloaded and is sitting in the lot next to the port. The next step would be to release to customs, which since it is the weekend, won't happen until Monday at the earliest.  Then how do we track it from there? Because I think after it is released to customs, Wallenius is done and we can't track it from their site anymore. Do we just have to call BMW or our CA to get updates about when it is released from customs? So close, yet so far! At least it's in the same state now...


Yes, you've now been transferred from the real-time tracking environment to the black hole known as "Customs/VPC". In my experience, BMW European Sales, the 800 number, is totally clueless about the actual status of the car at this point. What makes it worse is that they're on the East Coast and because of the time zone difference, they're actually about a day behind on what's actually going in at the VPC. I honestly think they have a huge wheel, kind of like Wheel of Fortune, and the status they tell you is whatever the latest spin yielded. 

Not sure your CA is going to be any better. Our CA told us that the car was released to the trucking company about two weeks before that actually happened. It hadn't even been to the VPC yet.

Maybe we'll find out in November why this whole stage is such a black hole.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

SD 335is said:


> Yes, you've now been transferred from the real-time tracking environment to the black hole known as "Customs/VPC". In my experience, BMW European Sales, the 800 number, is totally clueless about the actual status of the car at this point. What makes it worse is that they're on the East Coast and because of the time zone difference, they're actually about a day behind on what's actually going in at the VPC. I honestly think they have a huge wheel, kind of like Wheel of Fortune, and the status they tell you is whatever the latest spin yielded.
> 
> Not sure your CA is going to be any better. Our CA told us that the car was released to the trucking company about two weeks before that actually happened. It hadn't even been to the VPC yet.
> 
> Maybe we'll find out in November why this whole stage is such a black hole.


maybe because it's outsourced?


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

has anybody heard from their dealer in regards to getting through customs and estimated delivery?


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

SD 335is said:


> Yes, you've now been transferred from the real-time tracking environment to the black hole known as "Customs/VPC". In my experience, BMW European Sales, the 800 number, is totally clueless about the actual status of the car at this point. What makes it worse is that they're on the East Coast and because of the time zone difference, they're actually about a day behind on what's actually going in at the VPC. I honestly think they have a huge wheel, kind of like Wheel of Fortune, and the status they tell you is whatever the latest spin yielded.
> 
> Not sure your CA is going to be any better. Our CA told us that the car was released to the trucking company about two weeks before that actually happened. It hadn't even been to the VPC yet.
> 
> Maybe we'll find out in November why this whole stage is such a black hole.


+1 Well put. I've never been able to get good info after the car arrives at the port...

I just called US Customs...got an answering machine and decided there was no point leaving a message. Then called the ED dept of BMW. After being put on hold for a rep, got another answering machine. Left a message, hoping they actually might call me back. We'll see...

*UPDATE: * Just as SD 335IS had mentioned...we are completely in the dark! The BMW ED dept did in fact return my call, however no real information was provided. They confirmed that my car has been unloaded and is presently going thru US Customs and USDA inspection. Duh!!! Everybody on this thread knows that. They said to call back in a few days to see if they have any updates. When asked how long it might take to clear Customs/USDA inspection, they said anywhere from 3 days to 2 weeks!!! This is going to be a long wait...


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks for the update.. gotta love US govt efficiency considering how much taxes we pay! :thumbdwn:



speedjunkie said:


> +1 Well put. I've never been able to get good info after the car arrives at the port...
> 
> I just called US Customs...got an answering machine and decided there was no point leaving a message. Then called the ED dept of BMW. After being put on hold for a rep, got another answering machine. Left a message, hoping they actually might call me back. We'll see...
> 
> *UPDATE: * Just as SD 335IS had mentioned...we are completely in the dark! The BMW ED dept did in fact return my call, however no real information was provided. They confirmed that my car has been unloaded and is presently going thru US Customs and USDA inspection. Duh!!! Everybody on this thread knows that. They said to call back in a few days to see if they have any updates. When asked how long it might take to clear Customs/USDA inspection, they said anywhere from 3 days to 2 weeks!!! This is going to be a long wait...


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

Woohoo! Our status says "customs release"! I think that means it is through customs and VDC is next? Hopefully we'll have our car next week!

LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 12:53:16
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 00:00:00
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 27-08-2011 02:15:00
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 03-08-2011 18:04:23
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 02-08-2011 20:00:11
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 21-07-2011 09:50:43


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Podge:

Where did you get the update from? I just talked to the ED dept and they said my car is still in customs. Is there somewhere we can access the status of our cars online? Thanks.


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

speedjunkie said:


> Podge:
> 
> Where did you get the update from? I just talked to the ED dept and they said my car is still in customs. Is there somewhere we can access the status of our cars online? Thanks.


I got it on the Wallenius tracking site. Just put your VIN into the Cargo ID field and click track.

https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage


----------



## Slave2Miles (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine shows released at 13:25.  Hope its correct..


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

VPC still hasn't admitted the cars. I talked to customs yesterday and they said all cars were released. Still hoping for this weekend!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

podge8 said:


> Woohoo! Our status says "customs release"! I think that means it is through customs and VDC is next? Hopefully we'll have our car next week!
> 
> LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 12:53:16
> CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 00:00:00
> ...


This is interesting because our car arrived at Port Hueneme on 6/28 and WWL showed it as "Discharged" on 6/29 and "Customs Release", "Delivered To", and "Liner Release" on 6/30. However it turns out that it probably didn't get released from Customs and enter the VPC until 7/11 based on my conversations with BMW European Sales (the 800 number). They told me on the morning of 7/11 that it was still in Customs but they also told me that the previous week.

This is why I think that WWL doesn't actually have the ability to track the car once it's been discharged from their vessel. I think that "Customs Release" means that WWL has released it _to_ Customs not that it's been released _from_ Customs. However, in your case it appears that five days have elapsed from "Discharged" to "Customs Release" and I don't know how to account for that. It's all very confusing! I hope for your sake that I'm wrong. Hopefully our trip to the VPC in November will clear this up!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Just tracked my car at the W&W website:

LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 13:30:15 
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 27-08-2011 02:15:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 03-08-2011 18:04:23 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 02-08-2011 19:55:11 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 20-07-2011 16:13:15 1

Don't know how accurate this is though...


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

INTEGRITY CB118-ITG BREMERHAVEN 06-08-2011 BRUNSWICK, GA 24-08-2011 

DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 29-08-2011 10:52:01 1 
LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 26-08-2011 13:22:22 
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 25-08-2011 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 24-08-2011 19:55:05 1 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 06-08-2011 11:52:01 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 04-08-2011 10:28:01 1 
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 29-07-2011 19:02:44 1

I am in the same boat only on the east coast. I interpet my WW data as "customs release" meaning released to customs fron WW. But how does this differ from "liner release" and "delivered from" ? Also, these are very specific times so someone at WW is tracking these cars somehow. On the BMW NA site my car is now at the "finishing touches" stage. Does that mean it is a the VPC ? I gotta say after 10 days not knowing if my car is still in customs or at the VPC is getting frustrating. Seems like a simple question. I am trying to be patient and not hassle my CA but also realize labor day weekend starts soon and doubt much progress gonna happen.


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 16:00:00 1
LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 12:53:16 
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 27-08-2011 02:15:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 03-08-2011 18:04:23 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 02-08-2011 20:00:11 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 21-07-2011 09:50:43 1

So just today the Wallenius tracking shows "delivered from" on Thursday. Why didn't this show up on Thursday? I think that means that BMW has taken possession of the car to take it to the VDC? But how does that differ from "liner release?" So confusing! 

So SANguru, you spoke to US Customs at Port Hueneme and they said all of the ED cars from Don Juan had been released from customs? Odd that Tom's car showed customs release the day after getting off the boat but really was in customs longer (different boat, I know, but same company). I think in our case, our cars did get released from customs on Thursday. We really are in no man's land now!


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Podge,

it's not wierd at all. They are out of customs already. Quite a few folks who were on the Don Juan non ED have already taken delivery

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=556138&page=5



podge8 said:


> DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 16:00:00 1
> LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 12:53:16
> CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 01-09-2011 00:00:00
> DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 27-08-2011 02:15:00 1
> ...


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

Anybody have new news on the redelivery yet? Dropped off on 7/22. I can't even sleep!


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

SANguru said:


> Podge,
> 
> it's not wierd at all. They are out of customs already. Quite a few folks who were on the Don Juan non ED have already taken delivery
> 
> http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=556138&page=5


Nice! And thanks for calling customs and letting us know what they said! It was my understanding though that non-ED cars clear customs electronically and automatically while at sea, while ED cars must be physically inspected, so ED cars always take longer.

Thank goodness for this forum, as it takes some of the stress from dealing with me right now away from my significant other. Otherwise I'd probably be sleeping on the couch!


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

podge8 said:


> Nice! And thanks for calling customs and letting us know what they said! It was my understanding though that non-ED cars clear customs electronically and automatically while at sea, while ED cars must be physically inspected, so ED cars always take longer.
> 
> Thank goodness for this forum, as it takes some of the stress from dealing with me right now away from my significant other. Otherwise I'd probably be sleeping on the couch!


The last CA boat I could find on the forums (Yay, I'm on a boat) shows that the boat arrived to PH on 8/12 and they got their babies in the Bay Area on 8/20. 
Don Juan (coolest ship name ever BTW) arrived on 8/26, so that would put us at... Wait for it... Yesterday. I really hope it shows up today/tomorrow. 
I may just take the half mile stroll to my friendly (or not so friendly) SF BMW to see if it's in the lot. I'll just look other people's bimmers if not. 
Any other Bay Area people out there?


----------



## captc2000 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just called BMW Fremont. The salesman said two delivery trucks arrived yesterday. Got my hopes up.... Alas, my car wasn't delivered.

I'm afraid the three day weekend will delay things an extra couple of days.


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

Just checked with my CA, not here, call on Tuesday for ETA. Anyone else have a CA who always acts like he's too busy for you?

Other sales guy said within the next two weeks.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Tnelly said:


> Just checked with my CA, not here, call on Tuesday for ETA. Anyone else have a CA who always acts like he's too busy for you?
> 
> Other sales guy said within the next two weeks.


so why did you buy a car from him?


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm guessing that means no, my CA just sucks. He was fine until I ordered, after that the guy knew nothing about ED and was annoyed whenever I called or switched up options, which was twice (HK only with premium changed while on order, dropped the premium and got the M, much happier). Anyway, that's a different forum. 

These last days are tough. Hopefully get some better info tomorrow. Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

Any updates guys? 

My car was on the DON JUAN, ED though.

No info yet!


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

Dino335 said:


> Any updates guys?
> 
> My car was on the DON JUAN, ED though.
> 
> No info yet!


Just called BMW ED department. She said my car is still in customs, VDC is waiting on paperwork to start the process. I may call customs to see what's up. The long weekend probably did not help.

Good thing I have my old car until Sunday!


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

Called Customs,they released all 46 cars from the Don Juan on 9/1, as the WWL tracking system indicates. 

Called ED department again. The VDC did not accept the paperwork until today. So we are in the shop getting checked out, which I've read takes a couple days and then a day of shipping and a day of prep at the dealer is my best guess. 

Looking like this weekend at the earliest.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

FWIW
Of all the sources of information in this scenario I would trust BMW ED the least. They are the only ones with any real incentive to not be truthful or forthcoming. Customs has no reason to provide false information. However, if they aren't efficient at the VDC then there is great incentive to shift the blame on to customs when in reality they are the bottleneck.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

VDC really needs to get their sh!t together. I called them earlier and they said please don't call. I told them these are Euro Delivery cars which means we are already paying for the cars and they are our property, not BMW. The person at the VDC I talked to was not only rude but not bright enough to figure that out.


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

Out of all of the sources of information that we have about where our cars are, I think I trust Bimmerfest the most.  You guys are awesome!


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

So basically are our ED cars are at VDC at the moment? Then the 2-3 voyage, so maybe friday?!

I do have a date this upcoming friday and my Z4 would do much better than the Focus rental.


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

Dino335 said:


> So basically are our ED cars are at VDC at the moment? Then the 2-3 voyage, so maybe friday?!
> 
> I do have a date this upcoming friday and my Z4 would do much better than the Focus rental.


I believe everything you said is accurate

I bet Friday is the earliest, don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Oxnard VDC number in case you guys don't have it. Still no status from my CA

(805) 271-2400


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

CA just called and my car has a ETA of 9/11 (sunday)


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

SANguru said:


> CA just called and my car has a ETA of 9/11 (sunday)


Better late than never!

I'm glad your CA isn't worthless. I called mine today and he said his manager will let him know when it comes in and that it takes 8 weeks. I'll be happy with a Sunday delivery for sure.

Send pics when you get yours!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

I just talked to the ED dept. My car is waiting for a truck to be transported to my dealer. The wait continues....


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

So does that mean everyone's ED car is through and ready to shipping delivery?...


I'm in Oregon, so it's not THAT far of a drive.


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

My car is still at VDC, had a scratched up rim that I'm guessing is getting replaced. I guess that's good and bad news.


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

Not on a truck yet.. GRR


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm not on a truck yet either, as of Thursday. I think just when our cars got accepted at the VDC on Tuesday, another ship got unloaded at Port Hueneme and we are now in that backlog. ARGH! I really was hoping for this weekend!


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

Seriously. They got to hurry.


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

Called the trucking company, Wagonners, and they said the dealership has to call. That way BMW gets to control the info, like how they tell me they got it from Customs on the 6th when it was actually cleared on the 1st. I wouldn't think we would be pushed to the back of the line, but the previous ship of EDs got to dealership a week quicker.

July 22nd to September 10th already. 

Any news from your CAs?


----------



## ZDDP1273 (Mar 12, 2011)

My CA called this morning. My car arrive late last night and it's ready for pickup this weekend. Woohoo!


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't get it.. 8 weeks for redelivery? I sure hope to get a call like the guy above me soon.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

no truck yet.


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

ZDDP1273 said:


> My CA called this morning. My car arrive late last night and it's ready for pickup this weekend. Woohoo!


Which dealer in Bay Area if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

Any updates? My dealer said Thursday..


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

So it gets even more confusing! I e-mailed the ED department at BMWNA this morning and they said my car was at my dealer! Talk to my CA, and he wasn't in yesterday, but he will get back to me this afternoon when he gets in at noon. He said that sometimes the ED department thinks it is at the dealer when it is actually only been released to trucking. So frustrating! Who is right? ARGH! Also, we might be delayed in getting it back because of the water leaking into the car issue that we had while on the trip, so I asked our CA if he can get it in to the service department before we pick up. But now I want it back sooner rather than later! So we still wait....


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Just called the ED phone number. Guess what? They say my car is at the dealer. WTF? Contacting my CA now...


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

BMW ED was right, our car is at the dealer! I'm going to try my best to get there after work today to pick it up. So close!


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

Our car is at the dealer too! Picking up in an hours!


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

So jealous! 
ED said mine is still getting "worked" on. I told her I don't have another car and I'm already paying for it. She said she would put it on "high priority", whatever that means. CA, as usual, was worthless. 

Send pics!


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

no truck.. BMW NA customer relations have no clue.. The guy I talked to Mina Doss is a complete idiot - all he could tell me was the car finished production and shipped. No sh!t sherlock! CA says car ETA today but nothing.


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

SANguru said:


> no truck.. BMW NA customer relations have no clue.. The guy I talked to Mina Doss is a complete idiot - all he could tell me was the car finished production and shipped. No sh!t sherlock! CA says car ETA today but nothing.


Don't call BMW customer relations, they know nothing! Call the BMW NA ED office in New Jersey, they will tell you much more. The number and e-mail are in the wiki.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

podge8 said:


> Don't call BMW customer relations, they know nothing! Call the BMW NA ED office in New Jersey, they will tell you much more. The number and e-mail are in the wiki.


they couldn't tell me anything either. My CA had an ETA of Friday, then Sunday. Now Monday and no car still.


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

I put wheels on it!


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Dino335 said:


> I put wheels on it!


congrats on the redelivery! looks great!


----------

